# HD on Dell 24"



## tiger025 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ive got a Dell 24" which has component inputs, but not HDMI.

If I get the HD-DVD player for the xbox360, and run connect the xbox360 to the VGA input on the Dell 24", will I be watching the HD-DVD's in actual high deff?

Also If I get a external bluray/hd-dvd player and connect it via component to the Dell 24" will it be HD?

And should one took better (maybe in theory?) than the other? 

Also what will happen since the monitor's native rez is 1920*1200[16:10], and HD rez is 1920*1080[16:9]
Will the vertical just be slightly letter boxed, or will it be streched?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 360 does NOT upscale over component. It will, however, if you use a VGA connector isntead.


----------

